

Zipkin - distributed tracing by Twitter (aka Google Dapper) - igrigorik
https://github.com/twitter/zipkin

======
shykes
Would live to see that integrated with zerorpc!
<http://github.com/dotcloud/zerorpc-python>

dotCloud has an internal tracing tool called zerotracer, but we don't yet have
a visualization layer...

~~~
skr
I'm working on writing up how to add tracing to a library/protocol. Should be
in the readme later today.

~~~
shykes
Nice! Zerorpc has a middleware system, too, so it should be super easy to add.

------
zxypoo
Here's the official announcement from Twitter Engineering:

[http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/06/distributed-
systems-t...](http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/06/distributed-systems-
tracing-with-zipkin.html)

------
egeozcan
Is that the Turkish word "Zıpkın" (harpoon)?

~~~
obilgic
I guess.

just checked the commit history, no one is turkish there. Possibly git history
might have been cleared before making it public.

~~~
skr
We came up with the name by putting all kinds of words into Google translate
and making sure they weren't trademarked. Zipkin seemed short and sweet and
wasn't widely used before.

